# DeLonghi Magnifica S Ecam 21.110 leaks water in ground container



## Ichisuke

Hi everyone. Don't know if someone can help me but I'm having this annoying issue with the machine.

When I want to make water comes out of the steam nozzle I found a lot of water in the grounds container too. So if I have to descale the machine I have to take out the grounds container too from one step of the cleaning process to the next one otherwise water will go everywhere. I've already opened the machine time ago to the change the water pump that wasn't working anymore. Can you point me in the right direction so maybe I can solve this issue? Thanks.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## lake_m

If you try googling around it seems as though this is a common problem.

For example.....there are others along the same lines. Seems to focus on the plastic diverting valve as the culprit.


----------



## Ichisuke

I saw that video and in the comment someone mentioned to replace a certain part(I think the one that "irrorate/wet" the coffee) while someone else write about changing the oriings.... Well until I opened up the machine I cannot say for sure what's wrong...


----------



## Ichisuke

Okay guys. Sorry to bump this up but with all this covid situation I was able to take the machine to an authorized repair center only recently (I've opened up myself but it was too difficult for me).

The machine seems repaired. Lately it was impossible to make a coffee anymore since all the water was going in the ground container. Also descaling and of course hot water/steam.

Point is that now I notice a small droplet of water in the ground container after I turn the machine on(so after the first "cleaning"). Then after I turn off the machine with the final cleaning there is another droplet of water. Of course I clean and dry the ground container for testing this otherwise I probably wouldn't notice it. Is this normal? I thought that the water could be a part of the cleaning process since it comes out from the "part the touches the coffee".... Or maybe is not completely repaired.... :/


----------



## Auscoffee

Typically i have found it to be caused by the large o ring on the mechanics valve. Worst case the valve itself


----------

